# DX code for TBI?



## Orthocoderpgu (Jul 31, 2008)

Does anyone know how to code this? It's the 3rd DX listed for the patient. Thanks for your help.


----------



## EARREYGUE (Aug 4, 2008)

we use 854.00


----------



## LaSeille (Aug 4, 2008)

*code for TBI ?*

Depends on what the abbreviation stands for.  It can stand for several things - tick-borne illness, traumatic brain injury or perhaps something else that the physician decided to abbreviate.  If you don't already know what the abbreviation is being used for, please ask the physician.


----------



## janetmoh (Aug 5, 2008)

Is it a late effect of a TBI or an actual TBI?


----------

